# HAMM March - Coach to the Show



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Can someone please let me know if the Coach to the Show guys are picking up from Cardiff this time round? I can't access their site in work!!

Also, if someone could let me know price per seat i'd be greteful...?

Thanks,
Gary.


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

yes they are matey its 105 per seat

Paul


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

biglad52002 said:


> yes they are matey its 105 per seat
> 
> Paul


Nice one, thanks for that :2thumb:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Welsh coach now avaliable, starting in Cardiff along the M4 and Down to Ashford, The same as last time!!


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Includes brekkie aswell !: victory:


----------

